# Homemade bandsaw?!?



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, I was looking around on CL and bumped into this one. I'm not sure just what say about it?!? 
(I grabbed the images and posting info for prosperity once the add is deleted.)
Here is what was posted:


Homemade bandsaw - $30 (Corsicana)
Date: 2012-01-02, 2:02PM CST
http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/tls/2779693247.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Homemade bandsaw made from two brake drums off a truck. The bottom drum has a grove cut in it for a belt. I had this running at one time but never made guides for the blade so it cut too sloppy to use. That is as far as I got before I got bored. It comes without a motor, the motor in the picture does not go with the saw. $30 ***-***-***x


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Words fail me.

Bill


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

uh huh.......looks awesome!! like an awesomely horrible way to get your arm whacked off


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I realize that this is a woodcrafter's website and something like that may be kind of funky looking. But the metalcrafter's websites are full of cool projects like this. They are fun to build and most work amazingly well. Different strokes.

This guy builds some outrageous stuff (usually without any plans) and almost all work very well. Here's a band-saw wood mill he made and it is used a few times every month. Be sure to check out posts #354, #365, and #375. 

http://www.shopfloortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23597


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats pretty cool....might not meet OSHA requirements though?


If home builders would spend more time or maybe focus is the right word on safety....it surely would "up" the proffesionalism of their builds exponentially.And more importantly,it usually is the key that unlocks even more creative doors.....just sayin.


So while a persons inventiveness,resourcefullness,and the all important American spirit is to be held up as an example.........."Get in line".Meaning industry has been designing tooling and equip for 200+ hundred years here in the USA.You just don't quit the design process at....."look honey,it works".Keep the ball rolling.....finish it.Put guards on it,test it,paint it....ect.ect.

Thanks for sharing Mariah


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

An early FWW issue showed some home-made tools to include bandsaws made of plywood frame and wooden wheels. That pic looks like the start of a good project.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

As a member of OWWM I've seen a ton of home made bandsaws but none as ugly as that one, where is the tension adjustment? It looks like a plug and pray operation to me. I would think something like this would be a liability to sell for the seller.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi! Contraption is my middle name, but this one looks too risky, even for a long time wood patternmaker. Some patternmakers' (who, me?) take risks with technique, machines and fixtures/jigs. A+ for Rube Goldberg, F for safety!
Best, Vinny


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

So much negativity here, it's clouding my aura. You have to close your eyes and imagine the possibilities. Mount it sideways on the back bumper of the 4x4, hook it into the driveshaft - automatic lumberjack. You can back into the tree, cut it, and it falls right into the bed of the truck.
Got thick mesquite brush, buffalo grass, tree stumps? Mount it on the front bumper and you've got your own brush-hog.
Get a big enough blade-welder next to it and you can make the world's biggest scroll-saw - think about the giant birdhouses you could make with such a monstrosity.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with joe....I admint that unit may be a little sketchy, however I love the concept.


----------

